# Selling My Extralight



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey,

I am selling my Merlin Extralight, I wanted to let the Merlin fans know and if a forum member buys my bike the Shipping & Handling is free

Also, anything I didnt mention on the ebay listing or anything I didnt show in the pics? Let me know...

The auction is below

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200203408597


Thanks!
RJ


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be SHOCKED if you get half what you are asking for it.

Not that it isn't worth it, but a year 2000 model?

I ended up keeping a Merlin frame just because I didn't want to "give it away". Now I'm close to building it up again as a spare bike.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for your input, I've seen these go for a bit less than mine with Ultegra, this one has carbon Record! Time will tell, of course buyers may use the best offer option.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope you do get what you want as this is a great bike.

It's always possible that you'll have to sell it in pieces to get maximum value (or use) out of it.

I started a thread elsewhere about Ti bikes making a comeback. As a question, since I was seeing real bargains on Ti frames on Ebay. It's not like they are ever going to wear out.

I have a Merlin Magia that'll be my #1 bike for a long time, even though historically I tend to get a new bike ever few years. This time around I may just rebuild with new components.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

The Magia is a sweet ride. I don't think Ti bikes will make a comeback in a very strong way but people who appreciate a Ti bike will always be there just as there are people who appreciate a Steel bike. .

Right now I am talking with Jim Kish about a custom Ti bike for me. I haven't even measured yet and his customer service has been outstanding!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

RJHarary said:


> ...........Right now I am talking with Jim Kish about a custom Ti bike for me. I haven't even measured yet and his customer service has been outstanding!


I had a Carmichael 3D bike fit a month ago and they pushed my saddle way back. In fact, I need to get a seriously setback post for the suggested position.

Funny thing is, that's where I had my saddle back in 1987-1989 before I started using aero bars. They came off in 1999 but I never moved my saddle back.

Anyway, in Lemond's book he cautioned about bikes with steep seat tubes. Maybe I need to look at a custom frame too. One that has a more relaxed seat tube angle.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

I think my problem is that after 2 shoulder surgeries I just cant get the right fir on a stock frame, it affected my back and my arm reach.


----------

